# Neutering Rats



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey all, 

I'm sat here on the computer with one of my male rats on my knee and it struck me how big and gross his nuts are!!

So, I have some questions:

1) do folks actually neuter/spay rats?

2) if so, how much does it cost?

3) is there an age limit or ideal age?

4) are there health benefits?

5) is it too much of a risk and too stressful for the rat to even consider?

thanks all

helen


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

it's a rat... no offence but they only live like 3-4 years... i wouldnt bother to be honest

i still find it funny that people neuter rabbits... but my favourite bunny lived til she was 13 so it makes a bit more sense.

it just doesnt seem like a worthwhile thing to do, for the rat and the amount of money it may cost.

someone with knowledge on the subject should give you a better insight


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've 2 boys who've been neutered - my vet charged me £70 to do both of them, but he's relatively cheap, as I expected to pay about £100 +.

Mine were about 9 & 10 months old when they were neutered and the reason I had them done was because they were getting very dominant with one of my older 2 who weren't neutered.

As far as the risk and stress is concerned, any animal going under a general anaesthetic is at risk.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> it's a rat... no offence but they only live like 3-4 years... i wouldnt bother to be honest
> 
> i still find it funny that people neuter rabbits... but my favourite bunny lived til she was 13 so it makes a bit more sense.
> 
> ...


Most rats make a lot less than 4 years, even 3 is considered an excellent age.

I don't find it funny at all that people neuter rabbits - something like about 80% of female rabbits will develop uterine cancer by the age of 5 years if they aren't neutered - surely that makes it a sensible and caring decision?


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

Evilshiddenclaws said:


> it's a rat... no offence but they only live like 3-4 years... i wouldnt bother to be honest
> 
> i still find it funny that people neuter rabbits... but my favourite bunny lived til she was 13 so it makes a bit more sense.
> 
> ...


I get what you mean mate...if it was something that would only cost 20 quid or so and be of no risk then I would still probably do it as I do think neutering in general is a good thing for health reasons...however it seems like its gonna be a lot pricier than that!!



feorag said:


> I've 2 boys who've been neutered - my vet charged me £70 to do both of them, but he's relatively cheap, as I expected to pay about £100 +.
> 
> Mine were about 9 & 10 months old when they were neutered and the reason I had them done was because they were getting very dominant with one of my older 2 who weren't neutered.
> 
> As far as the risk and stress is concerned, any animal going under a general anaesthetic is at risk.


I think its something I will bare in mind then....the two of them live together and are only about 3 months old. If I see any aggression over the coming months it may well be something I consider. 

However its more costly than I first thought so would be a last resort 

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I think our castrates on rats are in the region of £50 and spays in the region of £70. It is usually done for aggression reasons, but we have also noted that neutered rats seem to develop less tumours in their old age. I have no scientific proof of this but it does make sense to me as most ratty tumours are mammary in origin and most mammary tumours are responsive to hormones....

We've done quite a few where rats are living in largeish colonies.


----------



## caffers1982 (Jan 17, 2010)

vetdebbie said:


> I think our castrates on rats are in the region of £50 and spays in the region of £70. It is usually done for aggression reasons, but we have also noted that neutered rats seem to develop less tumours in their old age. I have no scientific proof of this but it does make sense to me as most ratty tumours are mammary in origin and most mammary tumours are responsive to hormones....
> 
> We've done quite a few where rats are living in largeish colonies.


Thanks Debbie...I've had plenty of rodents over the years and never really thought about neutering/spaying, however given that these particular balls are so HUGE it prompted me to ask the question. 

I'm an advocate of neutering/spaying for health reasons though and would always have it done for dogs/cats etc....although oddly enough it never came up when I kept horses (mares that is). I've never actually heard of a mare being done...I should imagine it would be a huge operation...does it ever happen?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> I think our castrates on rats are in the region of £50 and spays in the region of £70.


That's what my local rat breeder's vets charge her, because she recommended them to me, but my vet was happy to do it.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Neutering is best left for health or behavioural problems. It's far too risky just to do because you dont like their balls!

As for the numpty who thinks rats dont deserve surgery because they dont live long....sigh, sigh and sigh again. Because we ALL judge our pets need for treatment on how much they initially cost and how long they live....


----------

